# Knockdown vs Splatter



## igorson (Nov 10, 2010)

Hey guys from Minnesota. Want to do your ceilings *Knockdown or Splatter*. Call *612-481-6911* for free estimate.
As i see more people in Minnesota want to see *Splatter *instead of *Knockdown.* By the way what can you do the best of them and what sprayers do you use for it? For me it depends on how high is ceiling. Images of your work is highly appreciated but not required.
http://1drywall.com/textures.html


----------



## gotmud (Mar 21, 2011)

igorson said:


> Hey guys, what do your customers want to see on ceilings *Knockdown or Splatter*. As i see more people in Minnesota want to see *Splatter *incited of *Knockdown.* Buy the way what can you do the best of them and what sprayers do you use for it? For me it depends on how high is ceiling. Images of your work is highly appreciated but not required.
> 
> http://1drywall.com


I'm not sure what you mean by splatter, but I think you mean what is called "crows foot" or "stomp" in this area. Don't see too many knock down ceilings in residential around here. This one was still drying.


----------



## drywallnflorida (Sep 19, 2008)

"gotmud" what type of brush do you use to do that texture?


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

....


----------



## gotmud (Mar 21, 2011)

It's called a crows foot texture brush, I roll it on then stomp it.I don't spray it only because most of my jobs are smaller. I don't know how to post links so I will take a picture of mine and post it lol


----------



## gotmud (Mar 21, 2011)

As you can tell, it's well used lol
thanks for the link mudslinger, I have not seen that texture before. :thumbsup:


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

a splatter is an attempt at opeel with crappy air pressure and probably poorly mixed mud .:whistling2:


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

In this area it is always knockdown or stomp. We don't even do orange peel anymore. Everyone thinks knock down (Spanish lace) makes their house look more fancy. I really don't have a preference although stomp is easier to clean, no sanding overspray. The splatter is lace without knocking it down I hate to admit but we have done a couple closets this way knockdown guy gets behind and forgets to hit them. We usually have to sand the hell out of it to get it flat.


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

....


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Mudslinger said:


> http://www.universalspraydrywall.com/Spray.html


Nevermind, I think that's your web page so I'll keep my comments to myself.


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

....


----------



## drywallnflorida (Sep 19, 2008)

Thanks gotmud :thumbup:

I have some repairs to texture that I tried to use a stomp brush but couldn't get it to make the same texture. Its a smaller round one. I rolled the material on with a thick napp roller and then stomped and couldn't get enuff of the thick texture, it was the same type of texture shape just alot more and not as thick and large in diam. Any suggestions?


----------



## igorson (Nov 10, 2010)

gotmud said:


> I'm not sure what you mean by splatter, but I think you mean what is called "crows foot" or "stomp" in this area. Don't see too many knock down ceilings in residential around here. This one was still drying.


In MN they do not do "crows foot" or "stomp" so i even have no idea how to do things like that so may be you can show or explain how you do that?


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

....


----------



## igorson (Nov 10, 2010)

Mudslinger said:


> It's starting to show up more, there's 2 national builders in the mpls area doing it now.


Hey Mudslinger, i am also here in Minnesota Maple Grove. Just wondering what you do in drywall and how work is going for you?

http://1drywall.com


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

....


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Mudslinger said:


> Nope not mine, I'm way to cheap to have my own.


Oh!

Then my original comment was something like this:

The description of "fog/knockdown" must have a typo, it should read "cream of the crap".

Sorry, I just don't care for knockdown.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

drywallnflorida said:


> Thanks gotmud :thumbup:
> 
> I have some repairs to texture that I tried to use a stomp brush but couldn't get it to make the same texture. Its a smaller round one. I rolled the material on with a thick napp roller and then stomped and couldn't get enuff of the thick texture, it was the same type of texture shape just alot more and not as thick and large in diam. Any suggestions?


Pictures help in a situation like this. They make different sizes of the round brush.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

drywallnflorida said:


> Thanks gotmud :thumbup:
> 
> I have some repairs to texture that I tried to use a stomp brush but couldn't get it to make the same texture. Its a smaller round one. I rolled the material on with a thick napp roller and then stomped and couldn't get enuff of the thick texture, it was the same type of texture shape just alot more and not as thick and large in diam. Any suggestions?


 IIs the diameter bucket size or less if so I would toss roller and Stomp in bucket then Stomp on lids(hopefully ur not doin walls Stomp style)sounds like ur not gettin enough mud on. If bigger than bucket dia.use a cheap kiddie pool. Stomp tex IMO is a knockoff of skip trowel you can just do it from ground .Dont much care for Stomp:whistling2:


----------



## drywallnflorida (Sep 19, 2008)

here is the brush I was trying










and here is the texture I need to match



















and yes Chris it is walls and ceilings!!


----------



## gotmud (Mar 21, 2011)

drywallnflorida said:


> here is the brush I was trying
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For some reason I can't view the pics you posted. When I do repairs I completely skim coat the area going out about 12 inches into existing texture. Then use 3/4 nap roller. I also load my brush before I start stomping. This particular texture you don't see on walls around here, just ceilings.
Here is a couple more pics of that same room maybe it will help you compare more .hope this helps.


----------



## drywallnflorida (Sep 19, 2008)

How bout now?


----------



## gotmud (Mar 21, 2011)

Yea now I see them :thumbsup: I'm afraid that's not a crows foot it does look more like a knock down. You would not get that result with what I told you. Maybe some of the more seasoned pros on here could help :whistling2:


----------



## R.E. Plaster (Jun 27, 2009)

We generally if drywall texture it would be a knock down, but when it comes to plaster generally its a sandfinish. you can check out some of our stuff on 
you tube: ThePlasterPro 
We textured an orange ceiling looks like a giant basketball let me know what you think


----------



## R.E. Plaster (Jun 27, 2009)

drywallnflorida said:


> Thanks gotmud :thumbup:
> 
> I have some repairs to texture that I tried to use a stomp brush but couldn't get it to make the same texture. Its a smaller round one. I rolled the material on with a thick napp roller and then stomped and couldn't get enuff of the thick texture, it was the same type of texture shape just alot more and not as thick and large in diam. Any suggestions?


Try putting the mud on the ceiling with your taping knife or your trowel then you can put the mud on a lot heavier then try texturing and see what you get :thumbsup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

drywallnflorida said:


> How bout now?


I like that look. It's like a crows foot knock down. I try for the same look by lightly sanding ceiling the day after. I work alone so I don't have time to knock down . brushing off the dust from ceiling is a pain:yes:, but no one else around here does it this way [that I know of] NO titties. Looks like you need a bigger brush 10'' or 12'' maybe . Just my opinion I have a hard enough time trying to match up repairs on my own stipple ceilings . Much less someone else stipple. good luck with It dude. I was born in Jacksonville . I miss Florida .


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

:blink::blink::blink::blink:


----------



## gotmud (Mar 21, 2011)

Nice work Moore! What part of Virginia are you in? I have family in Lebanon


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Central .. The sticks.... Wrong Turn.... Have you seen that movie??
Buckingham county.


----------



## gotmud (Mar 21, 2011)

No can't say that I have ...


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

....


----------



## igorson (Nov 10, 2010)

Mudslinger said:


> I run my own jobs and sub for local company's. My partner and I are all over the board we've always been tapers, but run a dump truck for scrapping houses, and a spray truck also. The prices are all down, but I've been working 55-60 hrs a week. Always looking for more work, because you just don't know what will come in the next day lol. All a guy can do is go at it with a bulldog attitude, and hope for the best.:yes: How are the twin cities treating you?


I work for 3 contractors and stay busy with their help. But most of my work is ceiling and wall repairs, restoration, painting which is good now. I also do drywall sanding/finishing for 2 drywall companies.

http://1drywall.com


----------



## igorson (Nov 10, 2010)

Hey give me idea what you charge for knockdown, popcorn for new construction and remodeling? 

http://1drywall.com


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

is that removal or skim out and retex:whistling2:....sorry,just havin fun. I would say material times 7:blink:


----------

